# Sarasota Opera House?



## Ducky (May 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new here and am also a fairly new fan of opera. I'm thinking about a possible move to Florida within the next couple of years, and one thing that is important to my husband and I, is that we can see symphony and opera performances at least a few times a year. I was just curious if anyone on this site has any information on how the Sarasota Opera House is? If you've seen any performances there, what have you seen, and did you enjoy it?

Are there any other opera organizations in Florida that anyone can suggest for me?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.
No clue about Florida.
But you can always see Met in HD in movie theaters.


----------



## Ducky (May 18, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> No clue about Florida.
> But you can always see Met in HD in movie theaters.


Thanks. You have a good point there :tiphat:


----------

